# My Trip To The Tulsa Zoo



## ZoeRipper (Mar 18, 2010)

As you may have heard, the Tulsa Zoo has been having some problems recently. We had our polar bear die in '09, and just this year we had 2 giraffes die. One of hypothermia, and the other one died after being shipped here, and somehow in transit was injured.

Well, they've obviously been doing well in other areas! Here's my best pics.















































cont'd


----------



## ZoeRipper (Mar 18, 2010)

Cont'd


----------



## ZoeRipper (Mar 18, 2010)

Cont'd


----------



## ZoeRipper (Mar 18, 2010)

Hee hee, the breeding program for Meerkats appears to be going well:





















The End!


----------



## ismart (Mar 18, 2010)

ZoeRipper said:


>


Look mommy the Meerkats are fighting! :lol: 

Awsome Pic's Looks like you had a fun time. I need to hit up the bronx zoo. I have not been there in years!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Mar 18, 2010)

ismart said:


> Look mommy the Meerkats are fighting! :lol:
> 
> Awsome Pic's Looks like you had a fun time. I need to hit up the bronx zoo. I have not been there in years!


Haha, my 4 year old sister was there and asked my mom what they were doing. She said "They're enjoying eachother's company in a special way!"

Yeah, I've always loved the Zoo. One of the best places


----------



## Rick (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice pics! Been a long time since I went to the zoo. I think the last zoo I visited was when I lived in Korea. I was feeding the monkeys candy bars.


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks like you got lucky and had a good day for many of the animals being out and about...



and available to photograph.



And you got some really good shots compared to a lot of zoo shots I've seen!








PS.... Shame on you, Rick!


----------

